# Coding help - debridement vs penrose drain placement



## tmitchell (Nov 21, 2016)

Seeking help with this;

Post Operative diagnosis-Lower left extremity necrotizing fasciitis
Procedure performed- Debridement of lower left extremity necrotizing fasciitis

The patient was taken to the OR placed in supine on the table, general endotracheal anesthesia was administered.  The patient was placed in the right lateral decubitus position the prepped and draped in the standard fashion.  Area of concern for this operation was the anterior thigh and inguinal area.  There was subcutaneous tracking up to this area and these tracks were explored and examined. I felt that all tissue was viable.  There was no purulent necrotic material in these tracks and therefore, I simply placed several Penrose drains for a total of 4 drains by first making counter incisions.  All other wound edges were examined and all edges were viable.  Wound was dressed wet-to-dry again with Kerlix gauze and covered. 

thanks


----------



## cgaston (Nov 22, 2016)

I would not bill for debridement since the physician clearly states that none occurred.

How about code 10030 for the drains (you can code for each catheter placed)?


----------



## tmitchell (Nov 22, 2016)

*Coding help- debridment vs penrose drain placement*



cgaston said:


> I would not bill for debridement since the physician clearly states that none occurred.
> 
> How about code 10030 for the drains (you can code for each catheter placed)?



I agree, questioned the drain placement. thanks for the confirmation.


----------

